# Happy Birthday ISA!



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi Isa,

Hope you are having a happy, fantabulous birthday!  

Jodi


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO A LONGSTANDING CHEFTALKER!!!


:bounce: :roll: :bounce: :roll: :bounce: :roll: :bounce: :roll:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Happy Birthday ISA, hope you have lots of fun.
Cheers,
Jeff :bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Have a great one now, you hear?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have a wonderful, wonderful day!!! Hope there are lots of great cook books wrapped up for you!!

Happy Birthday!!
-Jim


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Isa,

I wish you health and peace of mind.

Enjoy your day


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday! Today you are the queen of Cheftalk.:smiles: 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Momo.

At least, Isa is the







of the scone 365 days a year!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I wish the best to an adorable Leo 

Love

V.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hooray! :bounce: Best wishes for a happy, healthy year, Isa! May your cakes never fall, your sauces never break, and your eggwhites never deflate!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you guys for the nice wishes, you're all so sweet and thoughtful. 


The birthday party was great, I was in good company, had lots of fun. The food was wonderful, so were the desserts. With the cakes & tarts came presents, all food / kitchen related. Aren’t you all surprised?  






P.S. Yes Jim there were cookbooks, Just a Bite and a gift certificate, I think I’ll get Cocolat.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I am sorry that I am late wishing you a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Sounds like you had a great time. I wish you many, many more.:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm with Pete (again!) I would have been among the first but I procrastinated yet once again. So happy belated birthday
best wishes on this and many many more.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks for your wishes Pete & Chrose.


----------

